# Hang'n from a Hang'n bag



## Fluffy (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's the story.

About 17 years ago (was it that long?), I was 15.  I was hanging out in my parents school.  In a middle of a flying side kick contest, how high and far I could go.  You get a running start at a hanging bag, it was fun.  My partner, a bit older than I, was pushing me......but I had no real motivation - other than fun.

So in walks a 17 y/o female.  Did I have a shot?  I thought so.  If only I could out-jump this joker I'd show her "Who's the man".  lol  :samurai: 

Well, at the top of this hanging bag was the 3 section chain, anyone who works with hanging bags know what I'm talking about.  Well I get a good running start and away I go!  I jump higher and farther then ever before.  I'm in my chamber position (this is all in slow motion now) I look over at the girl, O-YEA :uhyeah: she see's me, I'm a God!  Look back at the bag, execute the kick (with a little more power than usual) and I feel nothing, no bag, nothing but air.  I immediatly try and put my leg down it's stuck.  

I kicked so high I missed the bag and kicked between the 3 section chain, I kicked so hard I went all the way to the other side.  The next thing I can comprehend is my butt hitting the bag and my foot locked up in the chain.  I was actually hanging by a hanging heavy bag.  And I was left up there long so my father could get up out of his chair..........slowly walk out of his office.........walk over to me with his hands in his pockets.......look at me strait in the eye (after looking at the girl, and my so called friend who was rolling on the floor crying with laughter - and has yet to let me forget about this) and said "You stupid horny boy"!  Then slapped my foot, and I landed on my head.

That's my story.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

:rofl:

OMG, that is so funny!  I am sitting here crying!


----------



## mantis (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL man
now i understand how you became 'fluffy' lol
that's hilarious. oh man, i'd wish earth would open up and swallow me at that point. Im glad you're over it now, after 17 years tho!


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll never be over it......but I can laugh about it.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Dec 29, 2005)

So what happened with the girl?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2005)

:rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't stop laughing! Your fathers comment is hilarious, as is the whole story.

:boing2::boing1:  :rofl:  :lol:  ​


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 29, 2005)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> So what happened with the girl?


 
ROFL  I guess that will be one of the great mysteries of life!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 30, 2005)

lol wow I can only imange the embaresment.


----------

